# Almond dacquoise troubleshooting



## marcus5556 (May 6, 2010)

We recently moved to a new menu including an almond dacquoise garnish on a dessert. Chef is looking for a 2-3 inch long stick with approximately .25 inch diameter. I am having problems with getting the pieces off the parchment in one piece. Looking for advice/experience on working with this product


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Slide an offset spatula under each one to remove them from the parchment; if they are dried out enough they should remove cleanly.  You'll lose some to breakage but these are small enough to dry out completely in a few hours;  when making dacquoise I make it the last thing we bake and leave it in the turned off oven overnight.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

When you take the pan out of the oven lift an edge of the parchment and try running a little bit of water underneath, the tiny bit of steam produced may well loosen them without harming the dacquoise.


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

My suggestions:

1) don't use parchment, use a silpat.

2) spray the silpat very lightly with pan spray, then wipe it off with a paper towel to leave just the barest coating of oil.

This is what I do for crisp meringue and they lift right off with no sticking.


----------

